# Good News for pets



## Nabsim (Dec 16, 2020)

We arent going to be a 3rd country for travel in the EU after all 









						Brexit: UK announces new rules for taking pets to EU and Northern Ireland from next year
					

From 1 January, pet passports won't be valid for trips to the EU or N Ireland and an animal health certificate will be needed.




					news.sky.com


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 16, 2020)

I was going to reply with something rude but better not.


----------



## mfw (Dec 16, 2020)

Have to say dont understand the AHC bit if animal travelling with you all that is actually req'd is like now on a a pet passport - on returning to uk you need to get them wormed and the vet does health check on them but that is more for a courier transporting them - so personally cant understand why - my pets passport is all stamped up with traceable history


----------



## redhand (Dec 16, 2020)

Sounds good but will be happier/believe it when hear from a more reputable source by that I mean sky news not Nabsim


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 16, 2020)

redhand said:


> Sounds good but will be happier/believe it when hear from a more reputable source by that I mean sky news not Nabsim


Yes I agree, me too but hoping its right lol. No blood tests


----------



## redhand (Dec 16, 2020)

UPDATE: New rules on pet travel as UK granted ‘listed status’ by EU
					

The rules for travellers bringing pets from the UK into the EU will change in January but the decision to grant the UK 'listed status' means things won't be as complicated as they might have been. Here's what we know so far about the new rules.




					www.thelocal.de


----------

